# ***2012 VIP Fantasy Fight League Sign Up Thread***



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That's right everyone! The new season is right around the corner! That means a new year, a new draft and new teams for everyone! This is the most exciting part of the FFL!

You must sign up in this thread to participate.

*1.* *HitOrGetHit*
*2.* *Hixxy*
*3.* *K R Y*
*4.* *Roflcopter*
*5.* *G_Land*
*6.* *Dudeabides*
*7.* *Rauno*
*8.* *SJ*
*9.* *Pipe*
*10.* *Walker*
*11.* *Luckbox*
*12.* *Ruckus*
*13.* *"El Guapo"*
*14.* *Guy Incognito*
*15.* *Wukkadb*
*16.* *UFC_OWNS*
*17.* *MRBRESK*
*18.* *Term*
*19.* *mattandbenny*
*20.* *420atalon*
*21.* *The Best Around*
*22.* *Toxic* - _Sent List_ 
*23.* *Hexabob69*
*24.* *Dragonstriker*
*25.* *Killstarz* - _Sent List_
*26.* *The Lyoto Legion*
*27.* *Mike 28*
*28.* *Hawndo*
*29.* *St. Paul Guy*
*30.* *SM33*


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im in! This year was the first year i had done it, not had the best of years for sure! But now i know more about the thought process behind picking the fighters im sure to have a better year.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

In it. Winning it.

Also copied and pasted this thread for the non paid version  Thanks for saving me 5 minutes


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Im in! This year was the first year i had done it, not had the best of years for sure! But now i know more about the thought process behind picking the fighters im sure to have a better year.


It makes a big difference. This was my second year and the first year I did awful.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

^Likewise.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

K R Y said:


> In it. Winning it.
> 
> Also copied and pasted this thread for the non paid version  Thanks for saving me 5 minutes


Haha anytime. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'll join.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Im in! I learned a lot from this past FFL!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm in! I'll take Aldo. Wait, you mean we have to wait for the draft? Alright then. But if this is gonna make somebody else pick him earlier I said Roop. Seriously though I love these drafts, look forward to it. I did better this year when I picked fighters I disliked than I did last year picking fighters I liked, maybe next year I go for indifferent? :dunno:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

You 3 have been added. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Add me as well.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Added :thumbsup:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm in for sure. Can I be green? 

I've always forgotten to sign up!! This is my first year.

Ouuuuuuu so exciting! I am making a huge list right now of picks and backup picks.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Green it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

SJ said:


> I'm in for sure. Can I be green?
> 
> I've always forgotten to sign up!! This is my first year.
> 
> Ouuuuuuu so exciting! I am making a huge list right now of picks and backup picks.


Hahaha I'm doing the same. I didn't last year and got stomped, and this year I got a pretty good team (tied 2nd place atm) from picking randomly and on the spot.

This year, I'm going to make Toxic cry tears of humility!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

How are you going to make him cry if you are looking up at me in 1st next year?


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

sign me up


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Added!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

2 years ago: 2nd
Last year: 1st
This year: Not too hopeful but maybe Top 5(F-cking Marquardt)
Next Year: I'll be 1st again​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sweet. 10 people signed up already!


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

You both have been added. :thumbsup:


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

I'd love to do it!
Anyone care to give me a brief overview and tips for picking fighters?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

"El Guapo" said:


> I'd love to do it!
> Anyone care to give me a brief overview and tips for picking fighters?


There will be a big write up about everything you need to know posted tomorrow. It will go over scoring and everything so it should help. :thumbsup:


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> There will be a big write up about everything you need to know posted tomorrow. It will go over scoring and everything so it should help. :thumbsup:


Cheers, I need this aswell.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I was busy the other day but I am creating the thread now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Signed.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

If there is room, I'd like to be in it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

okey dokey im in.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd love to compete


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I will give it a shot.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I will sign up, hopefully my team doesn't all get injured and fail to live up to their hype again...


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of fun, I'd like to be part of it if there's room.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

As the reigning 2011 champion I feel I am obligated to defend the crown.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

If there is still room I would like to participate.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll do it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok everyone that has posted has been added. This will be open until December 31st and the draft will begin on January 1st 12:00 PM Eastern Time. Please if you have not already, take a look at this thread...

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...l/97894-official-2012-vipffl-information.html

It has the rules for the season, daft, scoring breakdown, etc... I highly recommend that everyone sends a list of their fighter rankings in case you miss your turn because YOU WILL be skipped.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm in... I missed out on last years


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm down if there's room.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Added you both. :thumbsup:

I have updated the OP with who has sent lists. So far I only have 2. Now it is not a requirement but it will save a headache if you miss your turn. Yeah it takes some trust, but I assure you, I do not even open the messages unless I actually need to pick for you from your list.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I am waiting until I see where I am and when I think I will need to be ready. I figure I should be able to tell if I will not be available during a time window. If I feel I won't be around, then I will send a list.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

So the list is just fighters we want in order I am assuming how many fighters should we put on the list?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

DragonStriker said:


> So the list is just fighters we want in order I am assuming how many fighters should we put on the list?


Pretty much make a big list of fighters ranked in order of who you want more. Everyone gets 5 fighters so 5 multiplied by the amount of people we have on the 31st would be how big the list would have to be assuming every single fighter you have listed were to be picked.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Pretty much make a big list of fighters ranked in order of who you want more. Everyone gets 5 fighters so 5 multiplied by the amount of people we have on the 31st would be how big the list would have to be assuming every single fighter you have listed were to be picked.



Oh ok cool thanks I will start working on that.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

So I signed up for the non-paid league and I just got sponsored. I have no problem playing in either league, and I don't really even have a preference. Do I remove myself from the other league and play here, or just stay in the non-paid league?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It hasn't started yet so hopefully you'll be here in the league with the big boys


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

When do we get the draft order? I might and quite probably be away in the 1st so i know if i should make a small list.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll play.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

22 F*** that sucks.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Was I too late?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Toxic said:


> 22 F*** that sucks.


Was that really the draft order or just the order people signed up on the thread?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Was that really the draft order or just the order people signed up on the thread?


The order people signed up. Draft order hasn't been announced.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I've added Hawndo to the paid and removed him from the non paid list if that's cool?


----------

